# I forgot what this is...



## oldmacnut (Dec 6, 2012)

Someone, at sometime in the past 2 years left this board at my house for me, and I forgot what it is. I am thinking since most of the people who visited had portable saw mills, that it is a local Texas tree.

I however couldnt tell you. I do know I want more, much more of whatever this is, I have a few ideas...a new kitchen table with this groovy patter is top of my want list.

http://i.Rule #2/eWlUR.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/AZwwA.jpg


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 6, 2012)

Could it be tulipwood?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 9, 2012)

I am voting CHILAEN TINEO


----------

